# Camp Masoom Ghar Photos



## tomahawk6 (21 May 2010)

A few images of 1RCR at Camp Masoom Ghar.






Canadian PVT Adam Sheridan from Stouffville, Ontario, crosses through the HQ doors in Camp Sperwan Ghar, some 25 kilometers southwest of Kandahar City, May 18, 2010. 





Canadian troops arrive from a foot patrol to Camp Masoom Ghar in Panjwa'i district south west of Kandahar City May 17, 2010. 





Soldiers from Charles Company of 1st Royal Canadian Regiment walk to their duty in Camp Masoom Ghar, some 29 km (18 miles) south-west of Kandahar City May 19, 2010. 





OP


----------



## gun runner (21 May 2010)

Nice pics. Ubique


----------



## REDinstaller (21 May 2010)

The correct spelling is Ma'sum Ghar. Its changed alot since I was there on TF1-07.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 May 2010)

Charles Coy, 1 RCR has a special history with Mas'um Ghar.  Back when it was known as Battle Position 101, the company was rendered combat ineffective due to a heavy day's fighting, combined the next day with that A-10 strike.  In the end, the OC along with one other soldier (who frequents these very forums, no less) were the first Canadians to return to Afghanistan after suffering some very serious wounds in that strike.

I imagine that if there are any 3-06 Charles Coy veterans there, they would certainly notice one heck of a huge difference in that little neck of the woods.

Thanks for posting these pics, T-6!


----------



## dogger1936 (21 May 2010)

Makes me a lil homesick!
Nice pics.


----------



## HItorMiss (21 May 2010)

Oh Ma'Sum Ghar..... such great memories  :

It has changed considerably since I and the rest of my company took that Mountain and of course the events that followed in the subsequent days. I was in that region in the summer of last year and saw just how much it had changed from when I left it last in Feb 07 it was almost a different place.

I have friends there again and someone closer then that living there now seems that Mountain and I will be linked for a little bit more time.

Oh and to clarify the OC was injured in the strike and the soldier in the fighting with the TB the previous day.

Thanks for the pics T6


----------



## DirtyDog (21 May 2010)

Where did those pics come from T6?  I know there was a Reuters dude around....

Some of them are actually from Sperwan Ghar.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 May 2010)

Reuters images.They arent in order but there are a large number of images,including the repatriation ceremony for LTC Parker.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Afghanistan--Canadian-PVT-Adam-Sheridan-Stouffville-Ontario-crosses-through-HQ-doors-Camp-Sperwan-Ghar-some-25-kilometers-southwest-Kandahar-City-May/ss/events/wl/20061026_afghanistan/im:/18052010/6/photo/photos-n-news-canadian-pvt-adam-sheridan-stouffville-ontario-crosses-hq-doors.html/#photoViewer=/20052010/6/photo/photos-n-news-pte-haworth-charles-company-1st-battalion-royal-canadian-regiment.html


----------



## DirtyDog (21 May 2010)

Thanks!

Where did you get the bigger pics from?  The ones on the Yahoo site are small...


----------



## wannabe SF member (21 May 2010)

Honestly, the second picture is seriously bada**.


----------



## Fusaki (21 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Charles Coy, 1 RCR has a special history with Mas'um Ghar.  Back when it was known as Battle Position 101, the company was rendered combat ineffective due to a heavy day's fighting, combined the next day with that A-10 strike.  In the end, the OC along with one other soldier (who frequents these very forums, no less) were the first Canadians to return to Afghanistan after suffering some very serious wounds in that strike.
> 
> I imagine that if there are any 3-06 Charles Coy veterans there, they would certainly notice one heck of a huge difference in that little neck of the woods.



Small correction, MSG was Battle Position 301.

And yes, there are a significant number of 3-06 C-Coy vets back at MSG.  Charles Company does NOT fu*k around.

The only thing worse than being in Afghanistan right now is being stuck back in Canada...


----------



## Fusaki (21 May 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Reuters images.They arent in order but there are a large number of images,including the repatriation ceremony for LTC Parker.
> 
> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Afghanistan--Canadian-PVT-Adam-Sheridan-Stouffville-Ontario-crosses-through-HQ-doors-Camp-Sperwan-Ghar-some-25-kilometers-southwest-Kandahar-City-May/ss/events/wl/20061026_afghanistan/im:/18052010/6/photo/photos-n-news-canadian-pvt-adam-sheridan-stouffville-ontario-crosses-hq-doors.html/#photoViewer=/20052010/6/photo/photos-n-news-pte-haworth-charles-company-1st-battalion-royal-canadian-regiment.html



Thanks!


----------



## vonGarvin (21 May 2010)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Small correction, MSG was Battle Position 301.


[insert face palm]  I knew better!  Thanks!  

:cheers:


----------



## HItorMiss (21 May 2010)

Clearly the Technoviking doesn`t make mistakes so the history book should now reflect that it is BP 101 because TECHNOVIKING SAYS SO!  ;D


----------

